# Verfügbarkeit Mounting Kits Sockel 1700



## TheLax (5. Januar 2022)

Hallo, 
ich habe kürzlich neue Hardware bestellt und wollte meinen SilentLoop2 Kühler weiternutzen. Mir ist dann relativ schnell aufgefallen, dass ich ein Mounting Kit für Sockel 1700 benötige. Ich habe dann auf der Website die Bestellung für das Mounting Kit durchgeführt und etwas später eine Mail erhalten aus der ich nicht ganz schlau werde.
In der Mail steht, dass es bis zum 10. Januar wegen Jahresabschluss und Inventur zu erheblichen Verzögerungen im Versand kommen kann. Und auch danach scheint die Lieferung problematisch zu bleiben weil auf der Website auch etwas von hoher Nachfrage erwähnt wird. Da ich den Kram aber schon hier stehen habe, stelle ich mir trotzdem die Frage, ob ich jetzt trotzdem zeitnah mit dem Erhalt des Kits rechnen kann oder ob sich das noch gute vier Wochen hinziehen könnte. Weil in dem Fall würde ich eher noch einen neuen Kühler dazu kaufen und den alten Kühler verkaufen.

LG


----------

